
All Dead Sea Scrolls fragments at DC Bible museum are fake, investigation shows - JetSpiegel
https://www.haaretz.com/israel-news/.premium-all-dead-sea-scrolls-fragments-at-d-c-bible-museum-are-fake-investigation-shows-1.8675061
======
JetSpiegel
This is same Bible Museum involved in many fishy deals.

Oxyrhynchus collection being "disappeared" from Oxford, smuggling antiques out
of Iraq.

See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22003708](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22003708)

